# Spring 2007 Wild Turkey Giveaways at Nodak Outdoors!



## nodakoutdoors.com

*Starting on April 15th*, the first 12 people to post up a 2007 spring turkey picture on this topic will get a free prize package from Nodak Outdoors and the National Wild Turkey Federation.

The rules will be simple...

You must wait until April 15th to post the picture or it won't count. A lot of seaons don't open until that weekend so it's only fair to give everyone a couple chances in the field.

If you are one of the twelve, please PM me with your name, address, and shirt size so I can get your prize out to you.

That's it! Thank you to the National Wild Turkey Federation for some giveaways to offer, very generous of you.

Good luck this month everyone!


----------



## Duck Commander

Here is my turkey I shot with my bow this evening. Weighed 20lbs and 4 oz. with a 8 3/4" beard w/ a 1" spurs.

[siteimg]6852[/siteimg]


----------



## Bwana

How about a picture with two hunters? Below is a picture of my oldest boy and myself with our turkeys from opening day.

Father and son:









3 toms that came in to our calling looking like the front line of an NFL football team but as you can see only 1 left. 8" beard and 1-1/16" spurs on the boy's gobbler and 6-1/2" beard with 1-1/8" spurs on mine. Can't wait until next year!

Mr. Turkey Slayer himself:








For some reason the boy has really taken a shine to hunting turkeys. Not sure if it is the 4 birds in the past 12 months or what?  I think I've created a monster.


----------



## buckmaster

Shot this jelly head on wed morning form my double bull blind. Called him in he came to 22 yards and I let the Gobbler Gullitine fly and that was all she wrote. 9 in beard 3/4 in spurs 21 lbs 4 oz [siteimg]6900[/siteimg][/img]


----------



## morel_greg

Here is a pretty poor pic of my first turkey. The others are on a friends camera. It only had a 3 and a half inch beard but you got to start somewhere. Ive had 3 other tags and never even got a shot so to get my bird in the first hour of opening day was relieving but left me wanting much more. I was able to tak my cousin out the next day and he got a bit bigger bird and had an awesome time. I cant wait until next fall to get another. I just wish I could get another tag.

[siteimg]6903[/siteimg]


----------



## Chuck Smith

I know it is late....but just wanted to show it off for the young kid.

I participated in a youth hunt. I "guided" this kid he shot a 20 lbs, 9 in beard and 1" spurs.

This was a youth hunt the MN DNR puts on for the kids at Chesterwoods park near Rochester MN.


----------



## tumblebuck

Here's a couple of opening day turkeys from the badlands. The turkeys could've been twin brothers. Each sported 9" beards and 1" spurs.

Good hunt, crappy picture. I hate taking pictures mid-day.

[siteimg]6912[/siteimg]


----------



## iwantabuggy

My son Aspen got this bird during the Idaho youth hunt on April 07. It is his 2nd bird.


----------



## WAZHUTN

My son Bryce with me after I shot this Tom in Wisconsin. Bryce is now hooked for life!


----------



## arrows

I shot mine tonite couldnt pass this ol boy up!!


----------



## taddy1340

WAZHUTN said:


> My son Bryce with me after I shot this Tom in Wisconsin. Bryce is now hooked for life!


Posting his pic for him...

[siteimg]6921[/siteimg]


----------



## mallard_molester

Shot on friday, not a huge bird, about a 5in beard, 1/4in spurs.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/25 ... good-times

Shot this Sun. 25LBS 10 inch beard 1inch spurs


----------



## goosetalk

Here is my first bird of the Missouri season. Killed on opening day.

24lbs......9"beard.......1 3/16" spurs










Here is the b-mobile decoy that I began repainting. It really does the trick, b/c it has worked twice now.....but I missed the second bird.


----------



## bmxfire37

how about this one?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Nice looking birds gang! I'm jealous considering I didn't draw a tag this year..... 

I believe I have everyone's address, if not send me a pm for the giveaway.

Thanks,

Chris


----------

